# Aura nrt18



## stockgp (Jun 7, 2007)

guy says it was reconed by tc sounds a month ago...

Tc Sounds Aura Neo 18" subwoofer worx audio - eBay (item 110530567527 end time May-16-10 19:00:21 PDT)


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

I thought about that one the first time it was listed, but I'm not sure I buy that TC put in their newest soft parts inside a stock Aura basket for $900 a month ago when they were already shipping their Aura 1808/NRT18-8 retrofit top assembly) with the same parts for under $500.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

if indeed that's the same woofer WORX uses...it's a bad ass MoFo. Dunno about for the car but live, they kill... needs a a decent amp and short runs as the dam LE is high as a kite.


----------



## stockgp (Jun 7, 2007)

i wonder what they are really charging for recones.

i have two nrt18s that need to be reconed. but i'm not paying 900 bucks. or 500


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

stockgp said:


> i wonder what they are really charging for recones.
> 
> i have two nrt18s that need to be reconed. but i'm not paying 900 bucks. or 500


parts express sells a bolt-on kit... but it's not cheap.


----------



## stockgp (Jun 7, 2007)

i saw that in the link posted above. however, i would be happy with single 4 ohm coils and i don't need the basket. just need soft parts put in mine


----------

